
All of New Zealand must prepare to go in self-isolation now - keithnz
https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/political/412403/all-of-new-zealand-must-prepare-to-go-in-self-isolation-now-prime-minister
======
keithnz
I must say, in general, I'm pretty impressed with the prime minister. We shut
down the entire country as soon as we have seen 2 cases of community
transmission ( the rest of the cases are direct contact tracing from people
travelling ). We could've done it a day earlier, but still, pretty decisive.

